

Hacker news, but for ideas - bravura
http://idea-ne.ws/

======
DotSauce
If I may respectfully say that the domain name is terrible. There must be a
nice .COM brand name for such a concept?

I was curious about the Hacker News backend, interesting to see it is open
source. I really like the <http://slinkset.com> hosted service which is
essentially the same functionality.

~~~
sebastian
open source? Where can I download the code from?

~~~
raquo
<http://arclanguage.org/>

------
hpvic03
I love talking about ideas and was actually thinking of implementing something
like this myself. You've got one user.

~~~
fnid
_Great people talk about ideas. Average people talk about things. Small people
talk about people._

\- Dave Marinaccio

~~~
andreyf
Have seen this so many times, and just realized for the first time it's self-
referential. Clever!

~~~
gruseom
Hey, good point! It's like Groucho Marx's "I'd never join a club that would
have me as a member."

------
chaosmachine
Many of the headlines look like SEO spam.

"Cheap custom suits for Men"

"Jewelry delivery service"

etc..

~~~
adriand
The "Cheap custom suits for Men" idea is described simply as "$100 custom
suits for men.".

This reminds me of the Ali G episode where he presents his idea for the ice
cream glove (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkuOuxRD1Bc>).

The Venn Diagram for $100 custom suits would have "all the people without much
money" in one circle, and "all the people who want to be really well-dressed"
in the other. The intersection represents a huge market, which means this idea
is nothing short of brilliant.

~~~
bokonist
I actually bought a $100 custom suit when I visited Shanghai. It was perhaps
the best $100 I ever spent, it ended up looking really good.

~~~
dkersten
I got a suit for €100 in Damascus a few weeks back. It looks awesome and is
really, really comfortable. :-P

------
milkshakes
whats next? now we have a simple, yet functional community based idea
incubator. definitely not the ideal tool for the job, but a really good start.
We also have startups.com, a stackoverflow type knowledge exchange, focused on
startup experience. Tools like skype, github, basecamp or fogbugz let startups
and developers coordinate efforts across the office or across the world.
Social networks let users discover mutual friends with aligned interests or
ambitions. Finally, we can't forget about the extensive libraries of articles,
presentations, and videos that are multiplying at a frightening pace. I, for
one would be interested in a service that integrated all of the above
together. Would anyone else?

~~~
Vivtek
Yes.

------
hkuo
This is a great idea for a site. But it's success will depend entirely on how
serious the majority of submittors take it. On that, I don't have much
confidence. If there were some kind of incentive, like the top-voted idea each
month or bi-monthly is somehow actually funded, then the jokers would become
completely irrelevant.

~~~
ahpeeyem
What if you could vote with money? So everyone who votes on the winning idea
can then choose to contribute some amount and the sum of everyone's
contributions buys, say, a 25% share in the idea, acting as seed funding.

If only there was a website where I could discuss with people if this is a
good idea or not...

------
dejan
I agree on the need for this. I am working on a similar project, oriented
towards students: <http://www.aleveo.com/ideas>

IMHO, more discussion there is on ideas, more people are willing to cross the
threshold and actually start working.

------
Vivtek
Error 404: The domain you are trying to reach has been disabled for violations
of our TOS/AUP.

(That apparently applies to ne.ws as a whole.)

Bravura, do you have a backup? Will you move to a different domain? Please?

------
SwellJoe
Didn't you get the memo? Ideas have very little value on their own.

~~~
bemmu
That's why it's OK just to trade them around for fun.

Btw. I'm getting "502 BAD GATEWAY" all the time.

~~~
bravura
Sorry about this, it's my second day administering an arc.news server. I'm not
sure what happened but I rebooted.

------
fbailey
We are working on something similar at the moment, but it's less about news
and more about sharing and inspiration.

Going to launch 1 quarter 09

~~~
jonsen
_Going to launch 1 quarter 09_

How are you doing the time machine part ;)

~~~
fbailey
Ask me three months ago

------
sutro
I had a feeling that we've all been missing out on something here on HN. Now
we know what that something is: ideas.

------
ComputerGuru
Similar site at <http://halfbakery.com> \- I really love it

------
gojomo
There's also Halfbakery and its ilk:

<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfbakery> (lists 5 similar sites)

------
genieyclo
No Clickpass login implementation.

~~~
bravura
I used the source-code distributed here: <http://arclanguage.org/install>

~~~
genieyclo
cool.

------
tocomment
I get "502 Bad Gateway". I guess that's a good idea ...

------
kajecounterhack
Kitten Mittens

